# Remove Rust



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

Davis FSR (fiberglass stain remover) blue gel


----------



## NativeBone (Aug 16, 2017)

have you tried bar keepers friend



Kwan Dog said:


> Does anyone know of a good product or products to use that will remove the rust off the plate and the fiberglass?


----------



## ceejkay (May 7, 2016)

Bar keepers friend is awesome. Original one in powder. The gel and the one for ceramics don’t work as well imo.


----------



## RJTaylor (Oct 4, 2017)

The plate is going to be the tricky part, since aluminum and acid don't play nice together. Star Brite is my go to rust remover on gel coat though.


----------



## Kwan Dog (Apr 4, 2019)

Ok I’ll probably get some bar keepers friend for gel coat and if that doesn’t work maybe FSR or star brite.


----------



## Kwan Dog (Apr 4, 2019)

RJTaylor said:


> The plate is going to be the tricky part, since aluminum and acid don't play nice together. Star Brite is my go to rust remover on gel coat though.


So you would stay away from using that or bar keepers friend on the plate?


----------



## ceejkay (May 7, 2016)

Bar keepers will clean that plate up too. Just put some metal wax on it after your done.


----------



## Dadvocate (Jun 26, 2011)

ceejkay said:


> Bar keepers will clean that plate up too. Just put some metal wax on it after your done.


 This is a good one. Mothers Aluminum Polish


----------



## TidalFly (Sep 1, 2015)

Winks rust stain remover


----------



## RJTaylor (Oct 4, 2017)

Kwan Dog said:


> So you would stay away from using that or bar keepers friend on the plate?


 BKF uses oxicylic acid as one of the key ingredients, so I'd find a piece of test scrap first. I can't say for sure that it will harm it, but it is bare aluminum, and may discolor it.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

You've gotten good advice on cleaning. I'll add that you should take it off to do it.

Take one bolt out, and loosen the other slightly, swing that side of the plate up with the removed bolt, reinstall bolt on that side with washer. Remove other bolt, remove plate and reinstall bolt on that side with washer. Now the plate is off and you can clean it properly without jacking up your gel coat.

Re-install opposite of removal after clean and polished.


----------



## csnaspuck (Apr 2, 2013)

What about rust on nonskid? Same as the above suggestions?


----------



## RJTaylor (Oct 4, 2017)

csnaspuck said:


> What about rust on nonskid? Same as the above suggestions?


Yep.


----------



## fishingdave (Aug 27, 2015)

X2 on the bar keepers. works great on nonskid, cheap too.


----------



## ceejkay (May 7, 2016)

Also keep in mind barkeepers will strip the wax. So make sure you wax the gelcoat after.


----------



## Dadvocate (Jun 26, 2011)

Works like a charm on those areas where stainless leaves a rust trail on the gelcoat then wax.


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

Barkeepers is just oxalic acid. You can buy a bag of the powder on Amazon for $7 and have enough for a lifetime. Mix it with hot water and you have the same thing.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Brasso..then wax


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

I have used the Barkeeper and FSR stuff. Both work.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

The Starbrite rust stains remover spray works really well. FSR gel is good also. Both might take a couple shots for stubborn stains. If it is a really tough one, use On/Off but wear gloves and glasses. Don't get On/Off on galvanized parts or drip on the concrete.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

BKF will clean that up in seconds.

It will take the wax off on any place where you scrub but should not remove where it dribbles. But I would wax afterwards anyway.

It will not harm the plate BUT do not under ANY circumstances allow it to drip on galvanized steel.

I washed my boat with it and I was keeping the trailer fenders wet and some dribbled on one of them. I washed it off within a minute but I could already see a change in the steel. A month later the fender looked like someone took a torch to it and tried to cut it in half.

KEEP it away from galvanized.


----------



## CaptDanS (Oct 26, 2017)

Whink Rust remover. Works great 

https://www.amazon.com/Whink-Rust-Stain-Remover-Ounce/dp/B003KIQIW8?ref_=fsclp_pl_dp_4


----------



## Monty (Jan 10, 2018)

I tried CLR yesterday. Not so great. Got about 1/2 of it off. Still left an orange spot.


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

I use Mary Kate hull cleaner in the gel formula for rust.


----------



## Capt Rhan (Nov 8, 2017)

Comet works nicely as well. been using for years. The round cans powder type is the way I go


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

Capt Rhan said:


> Comet works nicely as well. been using for years. The round cans powder type is the way I go


Old school....I like old school! Make a paste with comet and a little water and put it on the stain. Let it set a few minutes


----------



## Tarponhead (Mar 18, 2018)

Oxalic acid. 
Cheap, will clean the whole boat and remove rust.


----------



## Steve_Mevers (Feb 8, 2013)

K3anderson said:


> Barkeepers is just oxalic acid. You can buy a bag of the powder on Amazon for $7 and have enough for a lifetime. Mix it with hot water and you have the same thing.


Agree. Years ago I looked at the active ingredient and just started buying Oxalic acid and mixing it with a little bit of water. Works great


----------

